# personal project-chess set



## thomasoftrades (Mar 20, 2008)

ok im new here and i have yet to post any pictures as i spent all my time doing custom work for people, but im taking the time to make a project for myself for once- but as im in the planning phase im still locating the wood, i do not have any of the wood yet, one set is going to need to be 3/4" by 2 5/8" and i would need 16 pieces in a same type wood, and another 16 pieces in a contrasting wood type, the chess board im uncertain of what i will make it out of.

so to the big question what do you guys think? ideas?

i am going to make it a pedastool style chess board, all handmade and yes i will post the pictures as i make them, these will be 3D pieces

so if you have some wood with no plans for it, or you have a good idea to help me out.


----------



## thomasoftrades (Mar 20, 2008)

forgot to add, i also have the ability and am willing to make this into a four inch chess set, but the wood would have to be 3/4 inch stock by 4 inches, i plan to make both sets its just a matter of which wood i get first! open for ideas for either, im thinking one set will be lathe turned and the other will be 3D scroll work, the lathe set i will make the knight using an offset technique, for those interested.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Matthew! Welcome to the forum.

A chess set was the first project I made on the mini lathe. My son signed up for a school project, so we had to take a crash course in lathe work together! heh

It's a big undertaking, but worth it.

Two words for you: Knights suck. LOL

Listen I have about million board feet of cut lumber here, and I can come up with what you need for a set, both dark and light wood, along with a bunch of extra stuff for practicing on. How's $15 sound, shipped to you? I have some really nice woods that will work really well, and are easy to turn. Let me know if you're interested. 

Now that I think about it, I should be able to come up with plenty of 1/4" strips for you to use for the board squares, too. 

Karl


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 20, 2008)

I was wandering around the web last week and came across the chess set 'plans' on the shopsmith site.  The night cured me of any interest in making a set.

Maybe, I'll turn some checkers...


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

I' love making chess board, and chessmen is the actual reason I bought my lathe.

I've made a couple sets that weren't round (have a look at my website) and I'm about to take a break from pens and concentrate on chess again I think.

If you want some tips on board our to talk over your chessmen ideas, drop me an email.

By the way, the knight has only been a horses head for about the last 150-200 years, there are other options. (I've read more about the history of chessmen and looked at more antique chess sets than most would ever care too)


----------



## thomasoftrades (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Hi Matthew! Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



This would be great i sent you an email regarding this i think it would be excellent im curious if you have some pieces that are highly figured that i might be able to get, as my first set is going to be the smaller 3D set and i would love to get started this tuesady once i return to the shop - currently out of town visiting the in-laws, hope to hear from ya soon


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomasoftrades_
> 
> 
> so to the big question what do you guys think? ideas?



How about aluminum and brass pieces?

Chuckie


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 22, 2008)

I haven't made a chess set yet, but it's very high up on my to-do list. 

Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 23, 2008)

I made a chess set and board out of walnut and ash.  It was a lot fun to make.  I took the easy way out with the pieces though.  I brought a kit from Woodcraft.  So I just turned the "barrels" of the pieces.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Kieth, that's a nice looking board and set, I really like the contrast joinery on the base.

The only thing I think is wrong with it isn't your fault. It's too bad they didn't design the kit such that the knight's base matched the others more closely. That's simply poor design on their part.


----------



## thomasoftrades (Mar 23, 2008)

VisExp that is a very nice set, regardless of the toppers, the board is very beautiful and i like the contrast great work

im thinking for my pieces id love to use Cocobolo and maybe a zebra wood for and opposing wood, as for the board im not sure yet, so if anyone out there has some zebrawood or cocobolo laying around with no plans im looking forward to getting it soon so i can get started on this, still need some ideas for the board, not sure but i may do the entire thing from the two types of wood from above, let me know if ya have some of these woods please


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 24, 2008)

That whole set is a definite WOW!!!!!


----------



## thomasoftrades (Mar 24, 2008)

i have ordered the zebra wood, having problems with Cocobolo, may have to purchase it as blanks or stock, i will have some extra zebra so if anyone would like a bit to turn a pen let me know once i have my pieces cut and get a few spare blanks for a couple pens im willing to part with the rest. karlkuehn will have first pick as he has offered to trade or swap some woods with me earlier.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Cocobolo is beautiful wood, but be ready for a different beast when trying to cut it. It turns great, but cutting with saws is very rough going. It's like alot of other dense woods that way.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## AFTim (Mar 27, 2008)

I have done several sets. My favorite is bubinga and antler pieces (using the kit heads) on a veneered board. If you have a wife that scrap-books, there is a Sizziks die that cuts perfect squares (oh, the matching board is bubinga burl and birdseye maple). I will try to remember to post a pic when I get back from a business trip in Kansas


----------



## TheHeretic (Mar 29, 2008)

i did one of purpleheart and maple.   ok I did the board.  havent done the chess men yet.

Dean
Columbus OH


----------

